# Dragons Blood Resin



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys I just got my supply of Dragons Blood resin through Alchemy Works, it is excellent quality. Those that are interested in working with it might want to go through Alchemy, 10 oz for $10.50. I have looked all over the web and other catalogs and this is a great price for such quality. I wanted to share this great money find. Tammy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Tammy, thanks for the tip. One of these days I'll get some of that. Dying to try it. Do you infuse your's in oil? What kind of oil do you use? OO?

Thanks for sharing.

Sheryl


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

No Sheryl I infuse in vege oil. Since vege is the main ingredient it is easy for me to measure out enough vege for 4-6 batches and infuse. Then I just put a batch worth in gallon baggies after cooled, double bagged, and placed in freezer. Once I am ready to make a batch I pull one out and throw it in the pan to melt. I put it in the freezer so it stays exactly like it was and cannot go rancid. Tammy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

What do you use the resin for? Does it smell like the FO?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

No the resin only has a smell when you heat it. Used in churches and other religions for incense. The use of DB resin in soap I have found is for odor neutralizing properties. The N-Odor bars that I make are bought by farmers, ranchers, and cooks around here. And in plain laundry soap takes out the odors of urine and feces ( backed up by foster mom who swears by it and buys as much as I can make). I stumbled upon it trying DB resin for a colorant. No color to mine they come out plain, no odor either thus the name...N-Odor. Tammy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, that sounds pretty cool. I might have to try those. I know I could certainly use them around here!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If you just wanted a trial batch only order one 10 oz and infuse in 128 oz of oil of choice. Low Low heat and stir frequently. I get the rock and smash it up really well then put it in the oil infusing in 1/4ths. Should have a wonderful sweet wood smell, very nice aroma. Tammy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmmm....this one says 10oz in 128oz of oil.... ?? another thread said 1oz in 128oz of oil. 

What do you mean by 'infusing in 1/4ths'? You add 1/4 of the DB resin at a time or do 1/4 of a batch (32oz oil) at a time?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

it is 1 oz in 128 oz of oil


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

or 10 grams in 128oz. If you ordered it from Alchemy Works he sells in 10 grams. One package, powdered in 128 oz oil. Do not over heat oil, will burn DB. If your doing 1/4ths then yes use a fourth of the DB to 32 oz oil, makes one batch of soap. Tam


----------

